# Lotus Pros Series 2000R



## rexus28 (Mar 25, 2014)

I found this Lotus pro series on craigslist and haven't been able to turn up too much info on it. Here is the post:

Racing Bike - Street Bike: Lotus Pro Series 2000R

It looks nice, and from what I gathered it was a mid-range bike when it came out. The price seems a little high to me, but I'm not really sure how much its worth. Does anyone have any information about this bike? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm of the opinion that 200 isn't completely out of line for the bike in very good condition. 
Actually if the wheels are true, and it works well then that is a decent price. 
But it isn't late 70's. at least not the brakes (aero) or the freewheel (7spd). I'm betting early to mid 80's 

Bill


----------



## rexus28 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought it looked more like it was from the 80's than the 70's. Thanks for the advice, Bill. I guess I'll have to go check it out now and see for myself.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw that bike yesterday myself. Since you must be from the RVA then you know that most any decent mid-level 80's bike will sell around here for $200 or more in a very short time. If it is in good shape and working well, $200 is not unfair and it is a decent bike for that price as well. Of course it needs to fit you, based on the pictures my guess is a 54 cm frame so you would need to be at least 5'6" or so to comfortably ride it and not really over about 5'9" unless you really enjoy hanging down on the bars.


----------



## tgutty (Dec 6, 2010)

You might find info here Vintage Lotus Bicycles Home Page


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

I had a bike just like this. I bought it at Sears in 1991 and road it for a few years. Decent entry level bike that I paid about $150 for. Had Suntour components and 27 in wheels not 700c so finding good tires might be an issue. I you have any specific questions I will try to answer them. If I remember it weighed about 25 pounds so definitely not light.


----------

